# Sine and Cubase 12



## José Herring (Mar 17, 2022)

So sent a message to OT to ask about VST 3 support and Cubase 12 and got a message back saying that OT isn't VST3 yet but it should work in Cubase 12 except on M1 Macs. Ummmm...it isn't working for me on Cubase 12 and PC. Anybody else get it to work?


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 17, 2022)

Sine is working fine here on Cubase 12 on an Intel Mac. There's no reason it shouldn't work on a PC - they are not affected by the M1 VST3 requirement. Maybe check if it has been blacklisted and re-scan if so?

Cubase 12 _only_ blocks VST2 plugins on _Apple Silicon Macs_ running in _Native_ mode. You can still run them (even on an M1 Mac) if you run Cubase 12 in Rosetta mode, which is how it is installed by default. You actually have to go in (command-I on the app icon) and change it to Native Mode.


----------



## zolhof (Mar 17, 2022)

Works fine for me on Cubase 12 and Dorico 4. When you say it isn't working, what exactly do you mean? Not detecting? Not opening? Crashing? No sound?

Initially, Sine and a bunch of VST2 plugins were blacklisted on the plug-in manager, but once I reactivated them, I had zero issues, was just working on a cue with Modus. My Sine version is 1.0.5.

Another thing worth checking is if Cubase is actually pointing to the correct VST2 path on VST2 Plug-In Path Settings. I had a fresh install on my laptop and noticed that it wasn't defaulting to C:\Program Files\VSTPlugins, but instead C:\Program Files*\Steinberg\*Vstplugins, so it wasn't even scanning my plugins.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 17, 2022)

Thank you yes I figured it out. I actually had to manually add the VstPlugins folder to Cubase 12 folder then drag sine and other vst2 plugins I need into that folder. I had placed Sine in the VST3 folder.

Working fine now.


----------

